# When testing buds



## LG17 (Sep 10, 2014)

When testing buds is it better to clip from the headies or mid-sections of the plant? And does it 're-grow if clipped at certain points?


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 11, 2014)

many questions in the one

when taking testers I would say the lower part of plant...even though the top will be heavier ..

only time it will Regrow is in veg..and or if you go for revegging


read read read


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

I generally take a test bud from somewhere in the middle.  However, I would say that your plant is way too far away to be taking test buds.  I really think that you probably have at least 4 weeks left to go.  If you start taking test buds at this point, when you KNOW that you have a lot longer, you are going to end up with nothing when the plant is mature.  I will only take a test bud when the trichs look ready.

No, it will not regrow what you clipped.  In fact this is a "wound" to the plant and it will try and heal itself, taking energy away from the development of the buds.  This is a big reason that we do not cut things off the plant once it has been flowering for over 2-3 weeks.

I know that it is hard, but try and be patient.  Harvesting a plant with mature bud will absolutely be worth it, both in terms of yield and potency.  Your plant will bulk up a lot from where it is now.


----------

